# My sharpening set-up/system



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

So as not to continue hijacking BigJoe's thread, here is my sharpening set-up/system/method or whatever you want to call it. There are many other ways, this is just how I learned/what works best for me.

First is the grinder and Wolverine jig with the varigrind tool holder. 












Notice the small plastic piece to the left of the grinder with the penny? http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/5/-/21/94/-/2057/Jamieson-Grinding-Jig-Guide This is how I set the amount of tool that protrudes from the varigrind. You can make your own by drilling a block of wood the proper depth. I've CA glued a penny in side the block and to the plastic jig because it's easier/cheaper to replace a worn out penny than to re-drill a new block or replace the plastic jig. 




















I use the depth that recommended in Doug Thompson's guide. http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/images/extra/Sharpening.pdf

I used the Raptor tools at a class at CSUSA and immediately brought these home. They make repeatability super easy and this is very important, especially to new turners as they may struggle with appropriate/consistent angles. They are relatively inexpensive. I believe John Lucas has done a video or thread about making your own.

Here I've shown setting the angle of the v-cradle for a 45 degree spindle gouge. 





















In this one I show setting the platform at 50 degrees for my spindle roughing gouge. Again, these angles are what I like/what works for me.





















I am not affiliated with CSUSA. I have taken two classes there and the folks are top notch. I highly recommend them for classes or supplies to all turners.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

pics?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

had to load them from my phone, camera battery is dead. Wasn't gonna type all that from my phone. Check again.:laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Good info. Thanks

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sorry steve
thats great info for sure hopefully ill get mine set up in the next couple days


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

This post is very helpful to me. Now I know how bad my sharpening set up really is. I didn't really want to put a lot of money into it but it looks like I am going to. Woodcraft had there 8" slow speed grinder on sale for $100 now so I might just order one. The grinder I have now is really underpowered and slows down way too much when sharpening.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I'm looking at that grinder on sale as well and would add the Wolverine jig as soon as I can save up. Looks like this is working for you!


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the post and the link, extremely helpful. I printed it off right away and will take it to the shop


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

steve i set up my sharpening jig tonight but i still have a question
in your post you said you set your varigrind to the angle in the link but it doesnt make it clear where its set unless im missing something
enlighten me please


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

If you go to the Thompson page there is a picture of the Varigring jig set at the angle they reccomend. I dont think they ever clarify a particular angle, you just lay your jig on the picture and set it like thiers.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> If you go to the Thompson page there is a picture of the Varigring jig set at the angle they reccomend. I dont think they ever clarify a particular angle, you just lay your jig on the picture and set it like thiers.


well duh i never thought of that:blink:
thanks bass:thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The tracings went out today. CSUSA has a video up if the Wolverine system for those if you on the fence about it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

got mine today.thanks steve


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> got mine today.thanks steve


Yup me too, thanks a lot

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Got mine also. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------

